# Ohio Guys



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone want to due a lunch at the Lube next saturday at 1 in the afternoon? 

Let me know.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

no





















lol maybe ill watch this thread.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I might be able to make it, will know for sure later in the week.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this a sting operation? :laughing:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

the real one in Sharon Pa?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was thinking one more central for everyone to meet up at.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will go. Doesnt matter which one everyone decides to go to either. I will check this later in the week to see if one has been chosen


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

might be able to make it ,let me know which lube,,


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Steve.....You going to buy me a Beer?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been working 7 days a week trying to get caught up on jobs, so I'm going to be a no show.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

If this is the only ones going it will probably be the mentor lube at 1. 

And that will work Chuck and Tom I can pay you there for plowing.

And Larry I can buy you a beer.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That sounds like a plan to me Steve!!!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will see what I got going on. Mentor is easy for me.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well if everyones in we will see you all on Saturday at 1


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope to make it Saturday.
Steve, thats your cell phone # listed in your signature line right?


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

well unless its changes back to columbus i aint driving my fuel pig clear up there


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Lux Lawn;1031666 said:


> I hope to make it Saturday.
> Steve, thats your cell phone # listed in your signature line right?


Yes it is Larry.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well its Thursday and is everyone still in for Saturday? 

I hope I don't end up by myself or just me and Tom again. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Im still gonna be there Steve. Yeah it usually ends up being just me and you there, lmao


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool I will see you there


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

As of now I plan on going.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

great see you there larry


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Im about 90% sure that Slone is also going to show up for a little while. After this, I gotta go to Lakewood to help my friend get some furniture. I hate Lakewood and Cleveland in general


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't lie Tom you love flakewood. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;1032857 said:


> Don't lie Tom you love flakewood. LOL


No way!!!! That place just oozes gayness.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

So do you. LMAO :laughing: :laughing: Just joking buddy


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I left myself open for that one Well today should be fun!!! Looking forward to getting the heck out of the house!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Larry it was great to finally meet you and Chuck ,Tom and Clap it was great sitting there shooting the **** with you guys. Next time maybe we can get a few more of the guys from here to join us.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

It was nice to finally meet a bunch of guys from the site, had a good time. We will have to meet there for lunch again. Maybe Ron can get a room some place in Mentor, that way he doesn't have to drive back to the sticks.


----------

